# Table saw dust extraction



## roadweiry (Feb 15, 2009)

I have recently been hooking a shop vac up to the table saw (newer dewalt) and its made a huge difference however ive noticed theres still alot of saw dust that blows out from underneath the saw. 

Now that im in the market for a personal table saw ive notice the cheaper Hitachi has tray on the bottom of the saw that you hook a vac (or dust bag) to. Just wondering what you guys use. Since ive made an effort to keep my dust vac'd up my allergy's haven't been as bad and Friday clean-ups only take a few min's. Boss man loves that. 

I also wish Milwaukee made a vac attachment for there SCMS. Ive used my new saw for a few weeks and have emptied more dust out of the bag then in a month or two with other brands.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am taking it this DeWalt is a company saw? Tablesaws make a TON of dust...without a real dust extraction system you will be hard pressed to get better results the what you have found. Just keep the filter blow out on the vac so you get as much suction as you can.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been hooking up my Festool CT 22 to my Bosch 4100 saw. Works pretty well. Just yesterday I got a 'Y' connector, multi-plug, and a second hose so that my chop saw and table saw are hooked to the same vacuum and I don't have to pause between saws to switch hoses and plugs.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Build you a Cyclone and the filter will stay clean and make cleanup even easier.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Can you make a tray for the dw table saw like the hitachi has? Maybe some ply wood.

I will second the cyclone it will save you filters on the vac.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Someone makes a bag of sorts that hangs under the saw and catches the dust that falls.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've used a vac for a long time on my dewalt portable, with ho-hum results. 

Obviously, we need a way to catch the dust coming out of the top of the blade/table, similar to what's available for cabinet saws in a shop setting.

What's festool doin' about this problem darcy? :whistling


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

J F said:


> I've used a vac for a long time on my dewalt portable, with ho-hum results.
> 
> Obviously, we need a way to catch the dust coming out of the top of the blade/table, similar to what's available for cabinet saws in a shop setting.
> 
> What's festool doin' about this problem darcy? :whistling


NAINA... they have a nice system but I don't think it will EVER make it here especially with the current Table Saw lawsuits.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J F said:


> I've used a vac for a long time on my dewalt portable, with ho-hum results.
> 
> Obviously, we need a way to catch the dust coming out of the top of the blade/table, similar to what's available for cabinet saws in a shop setting.
> 
> What's festool doin' about this problem darcy? :whistling





texastutt said:


> NAINA... they have a nice system but I don't think it will EVER make it here especially with the current Table Saw lawsuits.



Don't rub that one in. They have a sweet set up with top and bottom collection. It is just your 55 or 75 upside down in a plate.

Stupid UL.:furious:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've seen that set-up...wonder if they'll ever make a table saw....

Shouldn't have brought it up, Darcy will be having wet dreams for the next few nights. :w00t:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

roadweiry said:


> I also wish Milwaukee made a vac attachment for there SCMS. Ive used my new saw for a few weeks and have emptied more dust out of the bag then in a month or two with other brands.


Here you go: http://www.acetoolonline.com/Milwaukee-48-03-0200-VACUUM-HOSE-ADAPTER-6950-6955-p/mil-48-03-0200.htm


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*you say "personal" saw,,,,*



roadweiry said:


> I have recently been hooking a shop vac up to the table saw (newer dewalt) and its made a huge difference however ive noticed theres still alot of saw dust that blows out from underneath the saw.
> 
> Now that im in the market for a* personal table saw* ive notice the cheaper Hitachi has tray on the bottom of the saw that you hook a vac (or dust bag) to. Just wondering what you guys use. Since ive made an effort to keep my dust vac'd up my allergy's haven't been as bad and Friday clean-ups only take a few min's. Boss man loves that.
> 
> I also wish Milwaukee made a vac attachment for there SCMS. Ive used my new saw for a few weeks and have emptied more dust out of the bag then in a month or two with other brands.


 
I have to be honest,, I have never seen a "Personal Table Saw" ,, just ribbing you bud,,:laughing:

do you mean -A "shop" saw-- either Contractor with legs or Cabinet saw? 
If your setting yourself up for a shop saw,,, get yourself a DC system- 1600 CFPM 2hp 220v ,, should have 2 bags, or one solid lower canister and the upper filter bag.. 
As far as the TS,,,,,,,,that is entirely up to you But definitely go the DC system you won't regret it:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## roadweiry (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome, I will be ordering one of those today. What size hose does it take? 



Yeah i have thought about putting a bottom on the saw and having two hoses. Probably what will happen. I was a lil disappointed when i couldn't find a Milwaukee table saw or Festool. I dont really have any complaints about the dewalts. At work the framers burn one up every 2 years and we can get a good 4+ years out of them. A Festool with a rack and pinion fence would probably put me over the edge. 

I really dont do any work in my shop right now that would warrent a shop saw so "personal" to me means a portable non-company saw.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*oh,,,,*

well then scrap the 4" port DC system,,(that's for a shop system) portable saw,,, get what ever you like and you will be going the route of the shop vac for DC :thumbsup:

Brian


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

roadweiry said:


> Awesome, I will be ordering one of those today. What size hose does it take?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are two concentric rings it will attach over or inside. My Shop Vac hose fits, as does my skinny Festool and thick Festool. What are they, 27mm and 36mm? I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

roadweiry said:


> Awesome, I will be ordering one of those today. What size hose does it take?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryobi had a pretty sweet system on their BT 3000 and BT 3100 saws where the entire blade under the table top was enclosed and had a port in the rear for a bag or vac to attach. I was pretty impressed with the lack of dust that got out once I hooked the vac to the port rather than the supplied bag.

I have the BT 3000 but I have the extension rails and full cabinet with it so it can't really be as portable as you may need. I think if you close off the bottom of some of these portable saws and hooked up your vac or a DC system you will reduce a lot of the dust in the room.

One of the guys I work with had an old Weber gas grill heading for the landfill but it had a nice grease pan under it that tapered down to a hole in the center that fit his vac hose. With a bit of fitting he used it under his saw and it made a major difference for him.


----------

